# Sentra Rockford Fosgate problems



## abusedstang (Apr 12, 2005)

My sister-in-law has an 02 Sentra SE-R with the RF system. Her a- hole ex-boyfriend blew out the front left speaker and then proceeded to replace it with several crappy junkyard speakers. Now, after the third set, the door speaker is dead. I have to remove the door panel and see if he fried the amp to it. The question is basically how much damage do you think is caused by throwing in random garbage spaekers. Does it look good or bad. Plus, if the lead is still good, how much would a new speaker cost from Nissan. Thanks for any help. If anyone wants a good laugh. The "coffee can" muffler fell off the car on her way here today!!! Retards+ cars= funny stories :loser:


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't have the sentra/RF set up so I can't say for sure, but I would plug a voltmeter into the amp's outputs. Set it to detect AC voltage and play some music through it (a sinewave would really be the best). It won't tell you much, but it will indicate that the amp is not totally useless as long as a signal is getting through. The next step would be to compare the results against the working amp/channel in the other door. If they are relatively similar, then the amps are probably alright. An oscilliscope and a sinewave disc are really better options, but most people don't have those lying around.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Tell them to just go get some Sonys to put in the doors and go about your way. A good set costs about 50 bucks.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Biscuit said:


> Tell them to just go get some Sonys to put in the doors and go about your way. A good set costs about 50 bucks.


you do know sony sucks at anything audio right? i would just get some pioneers, i have them in my sentra, and i love them.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I had some 5" ones one time and they sounded pretty good IMO. I think they have gone down in quality since then. I have some 50 watt 6 1/2" Pioneers hooked up to a cheap ass surround sound system and they sound really nice.


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

Bad news is that all RF makes are the amplifiers (seen them made with my own two eyes in Phoenix). The speakers are made by Onkyo, the head unit I believe is either a Panasonic or Clarion.

Unless its a dual cone, the Sony will probably be fine. While not too familiar with the actual speakers, keep in mind that having too heavy duty of a speaker (a component set lets say) might be more than that amp can handle. Either way, I would replace both speakers and call it a day.

Juan


----------

